# Mathews Mission Menace??????????



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I traded mine off for a DXT and got $170 for the Menace. Mine had a WB rest, sight and quiver.


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

What do you think you would of got if you didnt trade for the Dxt?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I would say $200 to $250. You could prolly sell it for $250 on Ebay or Craigslist. Are you looking to trade it or sell it?


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

Proboly sell it. Im looking to buy a new hoyt rampage.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

My brother just ordered a rampage XT. You'll be able to get more $$ if you sell instead of trade.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am not sure with the price, the rampage XT is the way to go for such a cheap bow! :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

Im wanting the normal rampage. I dont wanna spend the extra money for the fuel cams. I know that the xt is 600 bow only and the rampage is 500 bow only.


----------



## Hunter9837 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah the Rampage is a pretty cool bow


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Depending on acc's you have for it it might sell between $175-225.. maybe $250 tops

I know you don't want to spend the extra, but I would shoot the rampage and the xt to see which one fits you better/you are more comfortable with. the M4's are nice, but the wall is kinda soft. Id play around and see what you like. If you could find one a turbowhawk is a killer rig for probably less than the rampage.


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

Is the Turbohawk really better than the Rampage?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i have a powerhawk for sale.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Turbowhawks are more or less a $500 dollar am32, they are very nice bows


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

I think i am gona get the rampage. I think it is worth the extra 100$ because of the string stopper and the way it looks alot cooler.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

what do you have on the bow, what kind of accessories are on it?


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

A truglo carbon xs 4 pin .019 sight, a truglo mini block stabilizer, a qad fall away rest, and a quiver that came with the bow


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would have to say $300 or $325 would be the highest price I would sell it for, and keep in mind some people will low ball you as well.


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I'm gonna try to sell it then. I have 3 gold tip expedition arrows , a paino hard case, and 2 gamewinner camo arrows I will sell with it. I want 350 obo.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya that would be a good price to start it at especially with all those extras.


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

200 views and no offers? Come on let's get this bow sold.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Fist this isn't the classifieds so you should/can't sell in here and second $350 just seems high. The acc's add 100$ tops to value....


----------



## bvogler210 (Jul 1, 2011)

alot of people areselling the mission menacefor around 350. new in texas they around 400 or were before they were discontinued. used around 350. thats what a guy offered me.


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

Im trying to get 350


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

bowman2064 said:


> 200 views and no offers? Come on let's get this bow sold.


Yep, this has to go in the classifieds and make sure you have a parent put the add up for you (with their account; if they don't have one, ask and maybe they'll make one). It's illegal for minors to buy/sell on here. I got caught and they gave 5 points against me. After so many points they can kick you off of AT. Seems stupid as I didn't rip anyone off or get any bad feedback, but I guess rules are rules.

But yeah, I know how you feel. I'm trying to get rid of some Lightspeeds and absolutely nobodies interested in them.

Good luck


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Arrows are skews tough... 

Bows are only worth what people will pay and sometimes that's not much, I've been on both sides and I much prefer to buy than sell


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes sir im trying to sell this one so i can buy a bigger one


----------



## alltires (Sep 10, 2010)

*stabilizer included*

I just bought a 2009 menace left hand from a guy in georgia for my wife.. 9 easton fatboy 500, nap arrow rest and truglow 3 pin sight, sling , loop & peep sight for 250.00 TYD... Hope this helps..
also stabilizer was included..


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dang you gotta great deal


----------



## bowman2064 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sold 320


----------

